# Cat Grass



## SOOOSKA (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

IsCat Grass ok for bunnies to eat. Someone suggested I get it and give it to the bunnies, so I did buy some but want to make sure it's ok for them.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## Runestonez (May 9, 2011)

Hey Susan!

Yuppers!
We feed our kids cat grass...also known as oat grass!
We don't feed it 24/7...but we'll grow it up oncea month or so as a treat! 
This time of year the nurseries are chalk full of herbs too!
Our kids LOVE when I start planting the gardens here!
I buy each bunn a pot of basil...just place it in their house and they go nuts on it! 
They get to dig the dirt out of the pot at the end too!
Double whammy!  LOL
Violas, primrose, pansies, lilacs...the spring is a yummy time of year!
When I dead head the spent flowers go to the kids!

Dani


----------



## Tweetiepy (May 9, 2011)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> Hey Susan!
> 
> Yuppers!
> We feed our kids cat grass...also known as oat grass!
> ...



Is this like catnip? or the stuff you grow as catnip?



I bought a pot of mixed herbs, for us and the bunnies, there's some violets in there - are they bunny safe? I know that humans can have some.What about rosemary?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 9, 2011)

Hey Tweety, no as far know it's not Catnip.

I just found this on a website:

*Rosemary* Ideal for exhaustion, weakness, and depression. The arial parts (stems, leaves) invigorate the circulation, stimulate the digestion, and are good for cold conditions. Harvest fresh year-round. ~ Cheryl

http://www.healthypetcorner.com/rabbit.html

I just saw on list that the violetseeds are not good for bunnies.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Dani,

I will give it to them tonight.

I will bet Buttercup willeat it all up, possibly Daisy Mae too. Both are "PIGGIES"

Winston will be a suck and run away from it,and Vega maybe she'll try it.

Susan


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 10, 2011)

You can plant oats ("cat grass") for them in a pot - would be a lot cheaper


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 10, 2011)

Hi Autum, now here is the real "BRIGHT" question.

"Where the heck do I get Oat seeds?":?

Susan:biggrin:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 10, 2011)

I understood that you just plant regular ol whole grain oats...
Should be able to get oats from the feed store / horse place.
http://www.ehow.com/how_2306516_grow-oats-pets-inside-home.html


----------



## Runestonez (May 10, 2011)

Hey Susan!

Remember those oat groats I gave you last year in your OREO volunteer bag?!
Yup thats them!
I get mine from the farmers market...there is a place that sells bird seed...I get a 10 pound bag for $5.

Try the markets or seed stores!
Cat grass, oat grass, oat groats...
can be planted or eaten as crunchy treats!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 10, 2011)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> I understood that you just plant regular ol whole grain oats...
> Should be able to get oats from the feed store / horse place.
> http://www.ehow.com/how_2306516_grow-oats-pets-inside-home.html



Thank you for the link.  I've always wanted to do this, but for some reason only thought you could buy it "pre planted." I never thought of doing a huge planter pot.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 10, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hey Tweety, no as farÂ  know it's not Catnip.
> 
> I just found this on a website:
> 
> ...


*
Your site also helped me out. That has some pretty cool info. Thanks for sharing! *


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 15, 2011)

OK so what am I doing wrong?

The Cat Grass is not looking good. It's wilting, not the nice green when i bought it, Kinda yellow looking!

HELP!

Thanks

Susan:?


----------



## juliew19673 (May 17, 2011)

I just bought "Wheat Grass" at my grocery store yesterday and fed it to Bax and Gabby; and then this AM Gabby had tummy problems.. Spent 24/7 worrying and medicating her (Simethocone, metrcam). Will not be doing this again. maybe it didn't agree with her,but was a scarey moment. still waiting for tomorrow morning to see how she is..


----------



## Luv Buns (May 17, 2011)

Anyone know anything about *thistle grass*? I looked for cat grass and oat grass at my local feed store and they only had grass, thistle grass, plain oat... and deer feed stuff. Would planting oat work? Feed them.. oats?


----------



## Luv Buns (May 17, 2011)

Humm.. so after looking it up online I found this site http://www.therabbithouse.com/blog/2009/05/22/rabbits-eat-grass/ so I'm going to mix grass and a tiny bit of thistle grass into it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 17, 2011)

I bought mine at a Grocery store in the pet food department.

My gosh the bloody fruit flys are driving me nuts. I need to go get one of those sticky things to catch them.

I may have to for go having this grass in the apartment. I really don't do well with bugs of any sort. lol

Susan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2011)

Your fruit flys might becoming from the grass (wet, dense inviroment).. I get them all of the time here in Los Angeles (always JUST warm enough if you have fruit - aka avacadoes ripening on your counter)..

Good thing is they die very quickly if you remove the "offending" offering your giving them.. But the grass might be your problem - try to keep it outside (or maybe it can even be kept in the refrig during the night?)


----------



## Luv Buns (May 19, 2011)

Speaking of bugs being a pain in the butt -- Every since I started putting hay in my buns cage (havent had him very long) there are ants in it! I hate ants!!! I cant spray around his cage because I dont want to hurt Jelly Bean. I thought about getting those "ant traps" where they take the feed back into their nest, but with all that hay in the cage I dont know if they will go to the trap. 

:?* Have you guys ever had this problem? What did you do? *:?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 19, 2011)

Lisa, yuck. 

I have ants in my apartment in the kitchen and bathroom.(been fumigsted 3 times since December).They seem to be gone from the bathroom. The ones I have are Pheroh (sp). I'm like you BUGS YUCK:vomit:

Where do you get your hay from. I've had rabbits for almost 13 years and have never seen ants in their cages. How do you have their hay in the cage? Is it in a rack or in the litter box?

My luck if I put the grass in the fridge the fruit flys would end up on all my food in the fridge.

Susan


----------



## Luv Buns (May 19, 2011)

I live in the country and my yard looks like an ant city. As long as I keep the kitchen cleaned up with out leaving anything on the counter top, all I see are some ants out looking for food here and there. Since I hate ants so badly my counter is the cleanest place in the house. lol. 

I got my hay at walmart. Not sure how I feel about that, but it was my first bag and I dont want to get a huge one from the feed store. I'm still looking into that one. 

The first day I put it in, it was fine - its loose hay with some in the litter box on top. The next day - ants. I guess they just like the hay since its not around here naturally???:confused2:


----------

